# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ذخيره چيه؟علوم آزمايشگاهي ازاد خوبه؟

## 3tareh

سلام
ذخيره عادي يعني چي/ميشه ثبتنام كرد دانشگاه يانه؟
علوم ازمايشگاهي آزاد خوبه؟
كسي ميدونه شهريه وهزينه اش در چه حده؟
ميشه ازاد ثبت نام كرد ولي نشست بازخوند جوري كه اونجاثبتنام شده باشيم؟اگه ميشه چجوري؟مرخصي بايد گرفت ياچي؟

افررررررررررررررين هركي ميدونه جوووووووووووواب بده لطفا

----------


## ALi KuChuloo

سلام. من در مورد شهریه اش میدونم که پارسال توی بهترین واحد تهران حدودا 2.5 میلیون بوده. امسال یه کم احتمالا بیشتر بشه.

----------

